# rear spoiler removal



## $chlitz (Nov 29, 2004)

can anyone tell me how to remove a stock rear spoiler from the trunk lid without destroying the spoiler? i'm replacing my trunk after some punks vandalized mine. the trunk i'm getting has no spoiler, so i want to swap it over. i've seen pics of a trunk with spoiler removed, and it looks like there are holes, so i figured it was just bolted on. i pulled the trunk lid liner and i don't see any obvious fasteners...anyone??? help is appreciated. thanks.


----------



## $chlitz (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: rear spoiler removal ($chlitz)*

okay, so my understanding now is that this spoiler is not stock, but still not sure if it was factory installed. it is made by a company called MS Design, which i believe is austrian. i'm just not sure if this is bolted on or held on with tape...anyone recognize this spoiler?


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: rear spoiler removal ($chlitz)*

I would be willing to bet it is held on by tape. I would try a little heat and some dental floss as it will not harm the spoiler if I am wrong. Most likely, 95%+ chance I am correct.


----------

